# 19" Rack Mountable DVD / VHS / etc... ???



## Guest

Hi All,

Great Site - First Post - Searched but couldn't find anything.

A customer has a standard 19" computer server rack. They want to install a DVD player and a VHS player. I am having a very hard time finding units that are designed to be installed in a rack or have add on ears for a rack.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Little Charlie


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Charlie, First of all Welcome to the Shack!

Is your customer in the need of the DVD player and or VHS units that are bolted in place or can they sit on a shelf?
You can buy shelves that have rack mount ears on them that you can place anything on them. Have a look here.


----------



## Bob_99

A short time ago I bought a Sony DVD/VHS combo player that came with the hardware for mounting it in a rack. I don't have a need for it but if you feel that it's something that you can use, I'll give it to you no charge except shipping. 

I'm not at home right now but I can get more info about the hardware if you think you are interested.

Bob


----------



## Guest

Bob,

Thank you, but that's not necessary. If you know the model that would be great!

I would prefer one that bolted into the rack for a clean look. Otherwise I have seen the ones that sit on a shelf, but have a cover plate that fits around them. That would also work.

Tony,

Thank you - If not the shelf then the draw for the extra remotes and cords. I haven't seen that before. Excellent!

Little Charlie


----------



## tonyvdb

Far a rack mountable DVD player look at Tascam Here is what they offer. These are very reliable.
For a VHS player/ recorder thats going to be tough as no one makes them any more. Ebay may be your only option Look for the Panasonic AG series of Decks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Charles,

The shelf-mounting option, using a 2-space shelf, will be the cheapest solution. If your client is set on true rack mounted equipment, you’ll have to look to professional brands.










TASCAM
Denon

Pioneer also makes some pro players, but they don’t seem to come with rack ears. They may be optional, though.

Can’t find any rack-mounted VHS decks, even from professional suppliers like JVC and Sony. Probably have to stick with shelf-mounting a consumer model there.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb

I agree with Wayne as the pro gear that has rack mount ears will be twice the price if not more because they are built much sturdier than consumer grade equipment and because they are "pro" gear they tend to be pricey.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Charles,



> Otherwise I have seen the ones that sit on a shelf, but have a cover plate that fits around them. That would also work.


 Not cheap, but Middle Atlantic offers custom shelves and faceplates for non-rack mounted consumer gear – see here.





















Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bob_99

Charles,

I bought the RDR-VXD655 from a vendor who apparently bought a batch that were intented for rack mounting. The price was decent and they threw in the complete rack kit along with a free DVD (the latest James Bond movie). I can try and dig up the vendor's name if you're interested.

Bob


----------



## Guest

Bob,

That would be great. 

The unit you have, is it new? I'd just as well buy one of them from you. I need two units.

Thank you,

Charles


----------



## Bob_99

Charles,

I don't sell them but will get you the vendor's name as soon as possible. I have to dig through my records to find the invoice.

Bob


----------



## Bob_99

Charles,

I have the information for you but I'm not sure that I can post a URL on this site that conflicts with the Shack Shopping site. If you want the information, please e-mail me.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Guest

I would like the info, but I'm two new to email anyone yet. lol :waiting:

I really don't want to just post just anything to up my post count.

if you could email me that would be great. Thank you,

Charles


----------



## Bob_99

I tried to e-mail throught the Shack e-mail but your profile indicates that you did not want to receive e-mail messages.

Bob


----------



## Guest

:R Sorry - that was the only thing that wasn't checked.

It should work now - I hope

Thank you - Charles

and if that doesn't work - [email protected]


----------

